# CLEANYOURCAR.CO.UK



## athomp10 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey,

Just about to place a big order with these...Anybody know of any discount codes?

Ash


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

athomp10 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just about to place a big order with these...Anybody know of any discount codes?
> 
> Ash


I always use these guys, they don't offer any discount codes that I know of however, after you have placed your order you will get points, you can use these on your next order for a discount.

Wat did you order then?, I LOVE detailing orders


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I use Tim for detailing stuff as well, it's apoints system based on orders as mentioned. Tim provides a first rate service and the fastest delivery you could hope for, you can always give him a bell for advice if you want, great guy.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

I get all of my cleaning stuff from Tim 

A great service and they know what they are talking about - you also get reward points


----------



## athomp10 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, I seen the point system. I am guessing that each point is worth 1p?

I was just about to press the order button last night but held off to see if anybody came up trumps with a discount. I am just going to order tonight then and start racking up my points! 

I'm not a complete novice but don't know as much as I should (you guys have probably forgotten more than I know!) but my order was at £182 and had a range of stuff such as colomite (liquid wax think thats how you spell it?), jet seal, wheel protector wax (chemical guys wheel guard) , wheel cleaner (sonus), leather in a bottle (zaino), ph neutral foam (valet pro), shampoo (meguires), microfibre towel, 2 step polish from sonus (step 2 and 3 - dont think I need the more abrasive step 1), sonus ultra fine clay (and lubricator), ez detail brush and a few other bits and pieces such as mitts and some applicators for some of the stuff.

I think thats everything?

Cant wait to get it ordered and spend a bit of time using it. (I'm sharing it with the gf's dad so he can use some on his vxr too...)


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Guys, who is Tim?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> Guys, who is Tim?


The proprietor of www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i just get my stuff from a guy called nick 

delivery is slow but the value is amazing :lol:


----------

